# Nording Eriksen Pipes = rubbish



## df1995 (Apr 26, 2015)

I want to warn fellow pipe smokers about Nording Eriksen Pipes sold at PipesandCigars dot com and perhaps elsewhere. These pipes have a metal stem and a detachable wooden bowl. In ALL THREE that I bought, the part of the wooden bowl that protrudes into the metal stem and secures the bowl to the stem, BURNED AWAY within a month.. This made the pipes unsmokable.

I was refused a refund by PipesandCigars dot com and by Nording even though it is obvious that the pipes are defective.

Further, there are NO REPLACEMENT bowls available so that when the bowls become unusable, the pipes become permanently worthless.

Finally, PipesandCigars dot com refused to post my truthful review of this product. Smokers should be aware that the "reviews" on PipesandCigars dot com ONLY include POSITIVE reviews and are therefore inherently untrustworthy and dishonest. DON'T trust the reviews on this merchant's site.

I've been smoking a pipe for OVER FORTY YEARS and I know a defective pipe when I get one.

DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. Always been skeptical of the awesome reviews for literally everything on CI. I'm sure it's done on all of the CI sites.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen some negative reviews on P & C. I believe the pipe you are referring to is the new Nordens that are their version of the old Dr. Grabow Vikiing, and the Falcon and Alco pipes. I knew it would not be equal to them because it has no aluminum stem. I am the proud owner of an Alco, and it is one of my favorite pipes. The new Norden appears to be just a cheaply-made knock-off. It's a shame, because I have a Norden Freehand, and they are legendary. It just proves you can't be right all of the time. I'm also not crazy about the little clay 'keystones' you have to put in the bottom. I would prefer not to filter my great tobacco through kitty litter.......

I have to say I am a little surprised at P & C's reaction to you. I have found their Customer Service to be excellent in the past. 

Anyway, it's probably best just to move on, and consider it a learning experience, imho.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Depending on how you paid for these pipes ( hopefully credit card)....call your Credit Card Company and dispute the charge and use your info you posted on here as evidence that you tried to handle the situation as best you could. Any communication with emails, phone calls should be documented and I'd bet you'd get your money back.


----------

